# p newbie, how to breed



## p1ranha (Jan 28, 2006)

hi! kinda new at this so help please.. i have 5 rbp in a 100 gal tank. 2 of them i had for already 2 yrs and they are 8" the other 3 are 10 months at 6". i decide to breed my 2 bigs and what i read from this site it's better to keep the breeding pair in a separate tank? i have a 55 gal wide tank 40x18x18 is it better to keep em there? what else do i need?

sand or bare tank? filtration? temp? etc? i don't have a clue...
i read the articles on breeding, but i wanted to hear from experience

thanks in advance!


----------



## geostomp (Apr 8, 2006)

They are like people and may or may not be compatable. If you see some big Reds at your local store that have turned dark in color, buy them. Concentrate on triggering them to spawn by simulating seasonal changes.
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=120574


----------



## WillieWonka1 (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## p1ranha (Jan 28, 2006)

oh.. okay, thanks for the info! i'll try all the stuff you guys said.. even the threatening part, haha :laugh: keep you updated


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Welcome









yeah willy is on point.

keep them healthy, and patience is important.

good luck


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

All I have to say is "Be careful what you wish for!" Royal pain in the ass.cool the first time or 2 but then OMFG they wont stop!!they mowe all the plants in the nest area.fight and bicker.then make you buy tank after tank.I am getting sooo damn sick of this!I envey anyone with a tank of reds who wont breed.


----------



## rm123 (Apr 2, 2006)

Fry said:


> All I have to say is "Be careful what you wish for!" Royal pain in the ass.cool the first time or 2 but then OMFG they wont stop!!they mowe all the plants in the nest area.fight and bicker.then make you buy tank after tank.I am getting sooo damn sick of this!I envey anyone with a tank of reds who wont breed.


i feel your pain the only way to get mine to stop was to seperate them.

have your reds bred before? if not i would not move any of you reds to the smaller tank.

one thing to try is doing 50% waterchanges with 4-6 degrees with cooler water. do this multible times a week and especiialy on days it rains. as you are filling up with water through in a few large goldfish just big enough for them to eat without making a mess. also trying useing coconut fiber or coconut liner you can buy this at the home depot they may spawn on the fiber. i would purchase a large piece of driftwood my reds spawned right next to it. i have heard piranhas like to spawn around driftwood.

this is how i got my reds to spawn

good luck and keep us posted

rob


----------



## WillieWonka1 (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## p1ranha (Jan 28, 2006)

Fry said:


> All I have to say is "Be careful what you wish for!" Royal pain in the ass.cool the first time or 2 but then OMFG they wont stop!!they mowe all the plants in the nest area.fight and bicker.then make you buy tank after tank.I am getting sooo damn sick of this!I envey anyone with a tank of reds who wont breed.


wooowh! that got me thinking bout it... but i just want p babies so bad.. i'll just figure it out when it comes.. thanks for the warning though


----------



## p1ranha (Jan 28, 2006)

rm123 said:


> have your reds bred before? if not i would not move any of you reds to the smaller tank.
> 
> one thing to try is doing 50% waterchanges with 4-6 degrees with cooler water. do this multible times a week and especiialy on days it rains. as you are filling up with water through in a few large goldfish just big enough for them to eat without making a mess. also trying useing coconut fiber or coconut liner you can buy this at the home depot they may spawn on the fiber. i would purchase a large piece of driftwood my reds spawned right next to it. i have heard piranhas like to spawn around driftwood.
> 
> ...


nope, they have'nt bred before, they have gone dark and blow on the gravel a lot but thats it..
well, i got the sprayer and i'm doing 40-50% weekly water changes.. only thing i noticed differntly is that they are getting kinda aggressive towards the other p's.. is that a good sign? yup i got driftwood in there and i'll try the fiber thing.. thanks again


----------

